# Installieren und Kompilieren > System installieren und konfigurieren >  root-account gelöscht

## Hotdogger

Hallo Profis,
ich (absoluter Linux-Neuling) habe versehentlich meinen
root-account gelöscht (eigentlich habe ich ihn nur umbenannt - läuft aber offenbar auf das selbe hinaus). Verwende "SuSE 8.1" und boote mittels Grub von Festplatte.
Gibt's nun eine Möglichkeit, den root-account wiederherzustellen oder neu anzulegen?

Bitte nicht schimpfen oder spotten - jeder macht am Anfang mal dumme Fehler.

----------


## Jasper

> _Original geschrieben von Hotdogger_ 
> *root-account gelöscht (eigentlich habe ich ihn nur umbenannt - läuft aber offenbar auf das selbe hinaus). Verwende "SuSE 8.1" und boote mittels Grub von Festplatte.
> Gibt's nun eine Möglichkeit, den root-account wiederherzustellen oder neu anzulegen?
> *


boote den kernel mit 'init=/bin/sh' und mache deine änderung rückgängig.

-j

----------


## taylor

Wie hast Du das denn gemacht?

Möglichkeiten gibt's immer. Du könntest z.B. das Rettungssystem von der CD booten, dann das root-Dateisystem mounten und mit einem Editor wie jed die Dateien /etc/passwd und /etc/group richten.

Gruß,
  Taylor

----------


## Hotdogger

[QUOTE]_Original geschrieben von Jasper_ 
[B]boote den kernel mit 'init=/bin/sh' und mache deine änderung rückgängig.

Wie mache ich dann meine Änderung rückgängig?

Gruß und Danke im voraus, Hotdogger

----------


## Hotdogger

> _Original geschrieben von taylor_ 
> *Wie hast Du das denn gemacht?
> 
> Möglichkeiten gibt's immer. Du könntest z.B. das Rettungssystem von der CD booten, dann das root-Dateisystem mounten und mit einem Editor wie jed die Dateien /etc/passwd und /etc/group richten.
> 
> Gruß,
>   Taylor*



Ich habe dummerweise in der Benutzerverwaltung den Namen "root" geändert.

Rettungssystem von CD booten geht nicht, da ich Linux über FTP installiert habe.

Gruß und Danke im voraus,
Hotdogger

----------


## Jasper

[QUOTE]_Original geschrieben von Hotdogger_ 
[B]


> _Original geschrieben von Jasper_ 
> *boote den kernel mit 'init=/bin/sh' und mache deine änderung rückgängig.
> 
> Wie mache ich dann meine Änderung rückgängig?
> *


starte den editor deiner wahl, z.b. vi und ändere in der datei /etc/passwd den namen für die uid 0 auf root. der eintrag steht normalerweise ganz oben und hat als zweites feld eine 0. der name ist das erste feld.

-j

----------


## quinte17

aber vorher noch deine root partition rw remounten ;)
sonst is des mit dem ändern auch nicht drin *gg*

cu

----------


## Hotdogger

Danke,

mit Hilfe eurer Infos hat alles wunderbar geklappt.

Gruß,
Hotdogger

----------

